# Sinking food feeder



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,

My wife just got one of those screwcumbers...and I must say I was amazed at how the fish, snails, shrimp all seem to love to eat fresh, or par boiled veg's. I decided to do something similar.

What I had around was a stainless steel 3/8" X 1" bolt, which I stab through the veg. Optionally, you could put a nut on top if you have active larger feeders. I just stab the veg and drop it into the tank! So far the bolt has worked out great. 



Cheers,


----------

